# Moving to Texas, Maybe



## andre71144

I just got married 11/20/2015. Just wanted to say that.

Any way the day before my wife to be received a phone call from someone in the industry she use to work in to see if she wanted to come to work for them.

Ok Ok enough back story if she accepts the job we'll be moving to Seguin and I know it is between San Antoino and Austin. She grew up in Lufkin and wants to get back closer to her elderly parents.

How is the riding in that part of the state, any clubs in the area and how about group rides. I am not very fast anymore so not looking to race just folks to ride with.
Yeah I know I got long winded and rambled a bit but it 33 degrees her this morning so no riding for me today.


----------



## skinewmexico

Probably one of the best parts of the state to ride in, rivaling just about anywhere. Ride year round in the gorgeous Hill Country.


----------



## obed

It is pretty nice there. I would agree it is some of the best riding in the state.


----------



## DC7384

Bit late here, but I'll echo the sentiment that you'll be in one of the best areas for cycling in TX. 

I don't know Seguin, but have done a good amount of riding out of New Braunfels, Gruene, and San Marcos...River Road is an awesome ride from Greune and is a natural loop into Canyon Lake. 

I'm riding out of Houston, so I'm not particularly familiar with the SA/Austin scene, but my impression is that cycling clubs are a much bigger part of riding in TX than in other states (I've lived/ridden in NY, NJ, CA, MA...and TX). I spent some time in a paceline with the San Antonio Wheelmen (friendly guys) at a recent Tour de Gruene and that might be a good place to start. 

One note - get ready for lots of miles on chipseal!


----------



## yogie464

Im in Bulverde, TX, north SA. Areas CD7384 listed are great areas to ride and also done Tour de Gruene several times. Roads vary from flat to hilly depending on which side of SA you ride on. In my area, Camp Bullis Park is where all the riders park and gather and head north for the ride. I can go to the park and also find groups to ride with if I want. Check out area bike shops and they will give you club information.


----------



## andre71144

Ok, wife went down last week had the interview and she accepted their offer this week end. Looks like I'll be there the latter part of February just enough time for me to spend two months sitting on the couch losing most of my fitness. I guess the upside is that it will be warm enough when I get there that I can start riding right away and won't have to wait for NC to thaw out. 

I think we're going to try to live in either Cibolo or New Braunfels and I'm looking forward to meeting up with new folks and riding.


----------



## skinewmexico

Schlitterbahn is one of the coolest places on earth, when you're thru riding.


----------



## andre71144

Up date, looks like the wife found a place in New Braunfels and we should be able to move February 8th. Can't wait to get there, the hi here today will be 28 not counting wind chill, it's 8 now. Next time I post here I'll probably be in TX.


----------



## skinewmexico

Cool part of the world, if it hasn't been overrun by refugees from San Antonio. Love me some Schlitterbahn.


----------



## obed

yep, you will be able to start riding right away....


----------



## yogie464

Weather here has been great, unless you have cedar allergies, so you can ride all day every day. 
Summers can be harsh and will take you a while to adjust.


----------



## bigV

You are moving to the best part of Tx for riding, that's for sure. You will want to check out the Willow City loop in Fredericksburg which is an hour or so from New Braunfels.


----------



## DC7384

Welcome to TX! As a transplanted NY'er I've been surprised at how much I like it here.

Fredericksburg is great. A bit further away (~2 hrs...which, once you get used to TX distances, is almost next door) is Leakey, where the TX racers go to get elevation. 

Also in the neighborhood-ish, the Shiner GASP ride is coming up on May 7th; there's usually a few decently sized groups that will turn it into a two-day round-trip double.


----------



## bigV

^^^word!


----------



## tottenham21

Welcome to Texas, I'm up in Dallas but a couple times a year make my way down to the area between Austin and San Antonio to ride in a few organize rides they have...have fun riding you will love Texas...


----------



## bigV

check out this site for a list of rides. http://www.wheelbrothers.com


----------



## andre71144

Can't wait to get there it's 52 degrees where the wife is and we're expecting snow starting about noon and freezing rain Friday and 6 inches of snow Saturday. I haven't ride since early October.


----------



## jgilesband

Just getting in on this forum. Now you can slap the bumper sticker on your car "I wasn't born in TX but I got here as fast I could". Welcome! Also, we share the same anniversary day, I thought that was cool.


----------



## andre71144

I'll be there next Friday, weather here is going to be 50 degrees and in New Braunfels it will be 80. Ready to get there.


----------



## andre71144

Arrived in New Braunfels yesterday I've already called back twice to folks in North Carolina *****ing about how I'm tried of all this hot weather. It was 73 here and 26 there with a chance of up to 3 inches of snow, oh poor me. Probably unpack the bikes Monday or Tuesday and go for ride. Going to drive around today and see some of the city. Trip was long and hard, I may just lay around this week with the dogs and drink beer, we'll decide later.


----------



## steelbikerider

better ride now and enjoy. Texas summers are tough on newcomers.


----------



## andre71144

So I've been told. Started unpacking the bike and getting it set up and I broke the bolt that holds the seat collar on(binder bolt?) can't get the rest of the bolt out so I guess I need a new collar the LBS had to order one and it will be here Friday so I guess I'll be ready to ride Saturday morning.

I used a Spin Doctor torque wrench i guess the bolt just failed. An way looking forward to get back on the road.


----------



## andre71144

Ok finally got my first longish TEXAS ride in today, the good news is I have a lot of room for improvement. The tail wind giveth and the HEAD wind taketh away. It was only blowing 13mph today yesterday is was 25, brutal.


----------



## skinewmexico

andre71144 said:


> Ok finally got my first longish TEXAS ride in today, the good news is I have a lot of room for improvement. The tail wind giveth and the HEAD wind taketh away. It was only blowing 13mph today yesterday is was 25, brutal.


Just think of that headwind as a mountain.


----------



## burgrat

Andre, I moved from San Antonio because of work and I hated the heat. That said, New Braunfels is still one of my favorite places. That's a beautiful little town with great proximity to SA, Austin, great road trips (check out Fredericksburg, the Hill Country, Lockhart for BBQ, etc.), and great cycling. I think you will really enjoy it there. The worst part for me about Texas was the summer heat and humidity and the scorpions that I would find in my house every now that then. I had bugs and TX has a lot of them!


----------



## PJay

burgrat said:


> Andre, I moved from San Antonio because of work and I hated the heat. That said, New Braunfels is still one of my favorite places. That's a beautiful little town with great proximity to SA, Austin, great road trips (check out Fredericksburg, the Hill Country, Lockhart for BBQ, etc.), and great cycling. I think you will really enjoy it there. The worst part for me about Texas was the summer heat and humidity and the scorpions that I would find in my house every now that then. I had bugs and TX has a lot of them!


OK, you got the bugs and scorpions.

And the rattlers, cottonmouths, copperheads, coral snakes,

But no earthquakes, tsunamis, hard freezes, long winters,...


----------

